# monitoring water



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey there, so I was having trouble house training my 5 month old vizsla. We adopted him about 3 weeks ago and he wasn't well trained. He knew sit and paw which are 2 very essential tricks... Not. Well sit yes. But anyway. I posted on here and someone had a great idea that I totally forgot about.. Monitoring his water. So I give him water after he has been playing for a while, when he is eating and it has been working. I have cut off water totally at 7-8pm. But we go to bed around 1am. I feel bad because he goes to the sink and will whine or look at me with those eyes. When do you think the latest is that I can give him water? He does go pee in his crate so our goal is to have a dry crate in the morning!!!!! Has anyone else been monitoring the water and have any tips. 
Thanks!!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

I always took the "piss juice" away from Rossi at about 7 for the night until the morning, he was fine


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

He is still plays after 7 and about 9ish he settles down and climbs on the couch to sleep. I just feel so bad. I don't want him to dehydrate.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe some dogs are "thirstier" than others, but Kobi hardly drinks water and does fine.

Lots of time I will put warm water in his food... enough that it is like he is eating cereal. If I do this for all three meals, he won't touch his water dish AT ALL the entire day. I feed him at 5 AM, 12 PM, and 5 PM. He is usually asleep in his crate by 8:30 or 9:00 although I don't go to bed until 10:00 - 11:30. I don't think you'll be depriving him if you cut off his water a few hours before bedtime. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We usually take Holley's water away about 2hrs before bed time and she is just fine.


----------



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

I too started monitoring Rokko's water after he wouldn't last more than a couple of hours even though he was 4 months old. I usually start with 2 cups in the morning, then maybe a cup early afternoon, and then another two when he gets his dinner. Once this is gone, I usually will not refill it except for maybe half a cup, but nothing past 8PM.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah gets a few ice chips if she asks for a drink after the water is removed for the night. She also gets ice cubes with a dot of peanut butter to chew when her teeth are bothering her. 

You should know, though, that when it snows or when the ground frosts she thinks the yard is a land of treats!


----------

